# Happy Birthday wishes



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentence for me into Romanian?


I wish you all your favorite things on your special day baby! All the best!




I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## farscape

Hi there,

In order for us to help you, you have to be more specific:
 - the message is for a man or a woman?
 - some (general) idea of the relationship, (new) b/g-friend, fiancé, etc.
 - the gift will be delivered in person or couriered

In Romanian the nouns and adjectives have genders and the terms of endearment vary depending on the type of relationship and so on. .

There is also a thread on this forum which might give you a few more ideas.

Later,
.


----------



## tigera

Hello and thank you for you reply! 

The message is for my boyfriend an I will deliver it personally, and while I understand very well the other two (gender and type of relationship), maybe you could give me just a short reply how the type if delivery is deciding for the language? This is very interesting!


----------



## farscape

Short answer: context 

Like with everything else of a personal nature we all assume that everybody else knows the context...

As an example, I can't figure out why would I say to  my English speaking g/f "all the best!" on her b-day - but that's me  However, there's a way to convey that in Romanian and to fit the (perceived) relationship in your case.

Best 
.


----------



## tigera

So maybe you could translate with Happy Birthday insted of all the best? 

Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## farscape

There you have it 

De ziua ta *iubite*, îţi urez să ai parte de tot ce-ţi doreşti ! La Mulţi Ani!

You have several options here:

dragul meu -> dear/darling [wife to husband after 40 years of marriage... ]
iubire (iubirea mea) -> (my) love [passionate & romantic relationship... ]
iubite  -> lover [more passionate & perhaps a tad more... involved  relationship; usually requires good command of the language... ]
baby -> baby [young love, lots of ports from English  these days... ]

La Mulţi Ani! -> Standard Romanian for "Many happy returns of the day!" or Happy B-day!"

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Iubitul meu drag,/ Dragul meu iubit,

Îți doresc din inimă îndeplinirea tuturor dorințelor și tot ce e mai bun și mai frumos să ți se întâmple!

Te iubesc,

A ta pentru totdeauna,

X ( your name)

I would always close a letter adressed to my lover with 'I love you'  or 'forever yours', or both. It's nice to remind that person again your feelings about him.


----------



## tigera

Wow thank you both very much!!


----------



## irinet

My dear,

The Happy B-day delivered for you is suitable only for teenagers and adults. Hope you have the right age to send what I have written for you!


----------

